# Demande de conseils changement carte graphique Mac Pro



## Pelipa (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens dernièrement de faire l'acquisition d'un Mac Pro 8 Core 2,27GHz dont la carte graphique est une NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 512 MB.

Je me demandais si il était possible d'installer la Radeon HD5770 proposée sur le site d'Apple sur ma machine car je crains que la GeForce soit un peu limite sur les graphismes dans les jeux.

Est elle compatible avec mon Mac Pro? (Apple précise que seuls les Mac mi-2010 peuvent en bénéficier)

Autre question, quelqu'un à un avis sur la carte graphique (GeForce GT 120) car je ne trouve pas grand chose dessus.

Je suis sous Lion (10.7.5) et je ne trouve des explications sur l'install de la Radeon que sur Snow Leopard.

Si quelqu'un peux m'aider je l'en remercie.


----------



## Luigi084 (31 Janvier 2013)

La radeon est reconnue nativement sous Lion, tu l'installes physiquement et elle est reconnue tout de suite.
Vu le prix des carte Apple, je viens d'en commander une sur un site aftermarket, ils en vendent des neuves pour Mac Pro vraiment pas chères.
La HD 5770 est un peu limite dans les jeux, si tu joues en full HD, il vaut mieux une HD 5870 ou une GTX 570 bien plus puissantes et pas beaucoup plus chères.

Mois j'ai pris ici : Cartes graphiques Mac Pro (comme ca tu as le choix).


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Si tu as bien un MP early 2009 (MacPro4,1) alors oui, la carte HD5770 est compatible.


----------



## Pelipa (31 Janvier 2013)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses très rapides.

Sinon pour le site que tu me fourni Luigi084 pas de flashage de la carte nécessaire (je sais que c'est pas bien compliqué mais je veux pas m'embêter)?

Et en ce qui concerne la GT120 de chez Nvidia vous savez ce qu'elle vaux?

Merci à vous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

J'ai lu le descriptif du site et j'ai ma réponse sur le flashage des CG proposées 

Désolé de la question inutile du coup.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Sinon pour le site que tu me fourni Luigi084 pas de flashage de la carte nécessaire (je sais que c'est pas bien compliqué mais je veux pas m'embêter)?


Tu peux quand même lire ce fil


----------



## Luigi084 (31 Janvier 2013)

Non, pas besoin de flashage, je les ai contactés, ils m'ont expliqué qu'elles affichaient toutes les écrans de démarrage, et sont connectées en 5 GT alors que les cartes PC sont en 2,5 GT et de plus contrairement à une carte PC que tu flashe, elle est et reste garantie.
Je reçois la mienne très bientôt, elle est déjà partie, je pourrai te dire ce que ça donne.
J'ai commandé une GTX 570 car pas très chère mais réputée pour ses performances.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (31 Janvier 2013)

Un 570 ce n'est pas une carte de 2007 ? De toute façon les MacPro, c'est fini, il n'y aura plus aucun support.


----------



## ashurao (31 Janvier 2013)

Hello,

A la sortie des mac pro Nehalem (4.1), cette GT 120 était déjà indigne d'être dans un mac pro. Une mesquinerie de plus de la part d'apple.

Cependant, selon ton usage, cette carte est peut-être suffisante.

Si tu ne joue pas, si tu ne te sert pas de logiciels utilisant massivement la carte graphique (OpenGL, OpenCL, CUDA), alors ça ira.

Comme tu peux le voir dans ma signature, j'ai une GT 120 et une GTX 570 PC. La 120 me sert pour l'affichage et la 570 pour le calcul CUDA. Je bosses entre autre sur archicad, et quand un projet comme à devenir lourd et que l'affichage OpenGL rame, je branche l'écran sur la GTX 570.

Grâce à Mountain Lion et aux derniers drivers Nvidia, la GTX est parfaitement reconnue, fonctionne en PCI Express 2.0. sans être flashée ou modifiée.
Bon, comme elle n'a pas d'EFI, je n'ai pas la pomme au démarrage, mais comme je ne switch pas entre plusieurs volumes de démarrage, ce n'est pas un problème.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Février 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de vos réponses très rapides.
> 
> Sinon pour le site que tu me fourni Luigi084 pas de flashage de la carte nécessaire (je sais que c'est pas bien compliqué mais je veux pas m'embêter)?
> 
> ...



Attention au site proposé par Luigi. Ca pue.


----------



## fusion (9 Février 2013)

pourquoi il sent mauvais mauvais ce site...?

sinon la gt120 n'est pas une très bonne carte graphique. en deçà d'une ati hd4850 qui équipait mon imac i5 de 2009...l'avantage, basse conso, et bruit restreint. pour jouer c'est clairement pas ça.

moi j'ai une ati hd 4870. c'est pas mal mais assez bruyant. j'en cherche une silencieuse avec de meilleurs perf. une idée? 5850?5870?...merci.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Février 2013)

fusion a dit:


> pourquoi il sent mauvais mauvais ce site...?


Un contenu plutôt trompeur.
Hébergé en France mais avec des fautes d'orthographe / grammaire.
Un service client ayant une adresse gmail... :mouais:
Des mentions légales inexistantes.
Société trop récente (moins d'un mois) pour avoir le moindre recul.
Un Luigi084 qui ne me semble pas être ce qu'il prétend : un simple client de cette enseigne.
Pour preuve, le même message posté mot pour mot sur de nombreux forums Apple, toujours par un certain Luigi... 

Bref, de nombreux points obscures qui appellent à la plus grande prudence...


----------



## Pelipa (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens vers vous pour vous parler de ce que j'ai récemment lu sur le site de MacBidouille à propos des cartes graphiques pour Mac Pro : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/07/30/mountain-lion-supporte-les-cartes-pc-sur-les-mac-pro

En gros, depuis l'arrivée de Mountain Lion, le MP accepterai n'importe quelle carte graphique (dont la mémoire ne dépasserai pas 2Go à ce que j'ai pu comprendre dans les commentaires).

Cette info datant de Juillet 2012 j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un confirme la manip?

Autre question : Dans les commentaires sur le topic indiqué plus haut certains parlent de problèmes de boot (pas de pomme au démarrage = Ecran de boot). Quel est le problème concrètement? Impossible de lancer l'OS? 
Bref si quelqu'un peu m'expliquer je lui en serait reconnaissant.

Du coup j'opterai bien pour une Nvidia GTX570 1,3Go. Pensez vous possible d'en acheter une sur n'importe quel site et de l'installer sans problèmes?

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## MarcMame (23 Février 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Autre question : Dans les commentaires sur le topic indiqué plus haut certains parlent de problèmes de boot (pas de pomme au démarrage = Ecran de boot). Quel est le problème concrètement? Impossible de lancer l'OS?
> Bref si quelqu'un peu m'expliquer je lui en serait reconnaissant.


Bien sur qu'on peut lancer l'OS sinon cette solution perdrait totalement son intérêt !

Lors du démarrage, la carte vidéo n'affiche pas la 1ère phase : le chargement de la ROM avant d'accéder à l'OS proprement dit.
Une fois l'OS chargé plus de problème, on atterrit directement sur la page d'ouverture de session Mac ou PC.
Si on maintient la touche "ALT" au démarrage, on ne voit pas la page du choix de l'OS.
Il suffit de se souvenir de la manipulation à faire pour charger le bon OS sans voir cette sélection.


----------



## Pelipa (23 Février 2013)

D'accord. Donc si je comprends bien, si l'on dispose que d'un seul systeme d'exploitation (mountain Lion dans ce cas) ce problème est un faux problème. 

Cela devient embettant lorsque l'on utile Bootcamp pour charger Windows donc OU un autre Mac OS X du coup. 

Merci de l'explication. 

Et sinon pour savoir si un jour je me retrouve avec deux OS et que je n'ai pas l'ecran de boot : Comment selectionner l'un ou l'autre des OS?

Et enfin pour en revenir au sujet principal du topic a savoir quelqu'un a il deja essayé de changer de carte graphique pour une carte PC sous ML? 

Merci de vos reponses et bonne soiree.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Février 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Et sinon pour savoir si un jour je me retrouve avec deux OS et que je n'ai pas l'ecran de boot : Comment selectionner l'un ou l'autre des OS?


Avec les touches fléchées et Enter. Rien de bien complexe.


----------



## Pelipa (25 Février 2013)

Personne n'a changé sa carte graphique alors?

Bonne soiree.


----------



## ashurao (26 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Comme je l'ai écrit un peu plus haut, j'ai une GTX 570 non flashée dans mon mac pro. Pendant un bon moment, j'ai conservé la GT 120 Mac édition, mais récemment, j'ai installé une GT 640 Go. Pour l'instant, pas de soucis.

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais je pense que le plus important dans le choix d'une CG PC à installer dans un Mac, c'est de coller le plus possible aux spécifications de Nvidia et AMD.

J'ai testé plusieurs cartes dans mon mac pro. Une GTX 560Ti 1Go, référence, de marque Twintech, puis une autre 560Ti mais avec 2Go de Vram, overclockée, de marque MSI. Puis, je suis passé à la GTX 570, référence, sans marque. C'est ce modèle que j'utilise actuellement. J'ai eu aussi l'opportunité de tester (très rapidement) une 550 TI, là aussi de référence, de marque Twintech. Enfin, j'ai récemment installé une GT 640, 4Go, de chez EVGA.

Les 560 Ti et la 570 ont été installées sous Lion 10.7.3. J'avais donc au préalable installé les drivers Nvidia de la Quadro 4000 mac édition. Normalement, sous 10.7.5. les drivers sont déjà présent dans le système, mais je ne suis pas sûr.

Sous ML, les drivers sont aussi déjà dans le système. Mais l'installation des drivers sur le site Nvidia permet de passer en PCI Express 2.0 au lieu du 1.0 (limitation des cartes n'ayant pas d'EFI et non flashée).

Sur toutes ces cartes, une seule m'a posé des problème. La 560 Ti overclockée.

Biensûr, ceci n'est qu'une expérience personnel.

Et il ne faut pas oublié que le support n'a rien d'officiel.

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas allergique à l'anglais, allez voir là.
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1440150

J'espère que cela pourra vous aider.


----------



## Pelipa (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour Ashurao,

Merci pour ta réponse.  Dsl de t'avoir fait répéter ce que tu avais dis plus haut.

Je vais donc partir sur une GTX570 classique.

Par contre la GTX570 à elle besoin de deux câble d'alimentation? Il me semble avoir lu ça.

Et le MP 4,1 gère il sans soucis l'alimentation de cette carte? 

Bonne journée.


----------



## ashurao (2 Mars 2013)

Hello,

désolé pour ma réponse tardive.
Oui, la GTX 570 a besoin de 2 câbles d'alimentations 6 pins.
si tu n'en as pas, j'ai commandez les miens là:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apple-Mac...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=020&category=45342&cmd=ViewItem

Si tu reste dans la limite de 2 câbles d'alimentation 6 pins maxi, l'alim du mac pro tiendra la route sans problème.


----------



## Pelipa (2 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir Ashurao,

Merci pour ta réponse,

J'ai actuellement la possibilité de récupérer une GTX 580 Gigabyte pour pas trop cher (200).

Sur le site de Nvidia elle est donnée pour une alimentation de 600 Watts et la GTX 570 pour une de 550W (du coup je suppose qu'elle passe niveau alimentation) même si elle nécessite deux connecteurs (un 6-pin et un 8-pin)? Est-il possible de la brancher sur l'alimentation du MP?

D'ailleurs savez vous quelle est la puissance délivrée par l'alimentation d'un Mac Pro 4.1 Octo 2,27GHz (Early 2009)? Je cherche sur le site d'Apple mais je ne trouve pas..

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses même tardives 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> D'ailleurs savez vous quelle est la puissance délivrée par l'alimentation d'un Mac Pro 4.1 Octo 2,27GHz (Early 2009)? Je cherche sur le site d'Apple mais je ne trouve pas..


J'ai trouvé ça : _Cartes dextension
La consommation de courant combinée des quatre logements PCI Express ne doit pas dépasser 300 watts (W)._

(source p105 : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Mac_Pro_Early2009_4707_UG_F.pdf)


----------



## Pelipa (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour Sly54,

Oui en cherchant encore hier je suis également tombé sur ce lien.

Donc 300 Watts pour tous les entrées PCI. 

Je viens de voir que le GTX 580 consommait 244 Watts au maximum. Ca passe donc.

Reste plus qu'à savoir si il est possible de brancher ses deux connecteurs pour l'alimenter (pas de soucis avec le 6-pin mais je ne sais pas pour le 8-pin).

Autre question que je me pose : j'ai actuellement un Cinéma Display 24 pouces qui dispose de seulement une entrée Mini Display Port.

Toutes les cartes graphiques récentes disposent du HDMI et aussi de port DVI. Existe il un adaptateur pour passer du DVI au mini display port? 

Merci pour votre aide.

Bonne journée.

--------------------------------------------Ajout---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'ai trouvé ça pour l'adaptateur DVI vers Mini Display Port :
http://www.amazon.fr/Kanex-C247DL-A...IK70/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362305683&sr=8-1

Qu'en pensez-vous?

D'autres idées?

Merci.


----------



## ashurao (3 Mars 2013)

Alors ça ne marche pas exactement comme ça.

Dans le mac pro, il y a 4 port PCI Express délivrant chacun 75W. Il y a aussi 2 ports 6 pins délivrant chacun 75W également (Un port 8 pins comme celui de la GTX 580 véhicule 150W).

Cela veut dire que l'on peut mettre soit 4 cartes qui n'utilisent que les PCI Express comme alimentation soit 4 x 75W = 300W

ou 1 carte utilisant le PCI Express + un port 6 pins et 2 cartes n'utilisant que le port PCI Express.
Soit 1 carte 75 + 75 =150W
et 2 cartes 75 x 2 = 150W soit 300W au total

ou 2 cartes utilisant le PCI Express + un port 6 pins
soit 2 carte 75 + 75 = 150W x 2 = 300W au total

ou 1 carte utilisant le PCI Express + 2 port 6 pins et 1 cartes n'utilisant que le port PCI Express.
soit 1 carte 75 + (75 x 2) = 225W
et 1 carte 75 soit 300W au total.

ou juste 1 carte utilisant le PCI Express + 2 port 6 pins
soit 1 carte 75 + (75 x 2) = 225W

Apple n'a pas prévu de pouvoir alimenter une carte qui consomme plus de 225W (j'espère d'ailleurs que les choses seront différentes avec le nouveau mac pro). La GTX 580, avec ses 244W, ne peut pas être installée dans un mac pro. 

Sur la plupart des forums où le sujet de l'installation des cartes PC dans un mac pro est abordé, il est conseillé d'acheter une alimentation externe si l'on vous utiliser une 580.


----------



## Pelipa (3 Mars 2013)

Ok je comprends pourquoi tous les gens ayant des Mac Pro optent pour une GTX 570 (219W) elle passe limite limite  

Pour la GT640 que vous avez installé elle doit etre bridée par la limitation au PCIe 2.0?

A moins que votre MP (plus recent) gere le PCIe 3.0?

Quoi qu'il en soit merci de votre réponse qui va m'éviter de dépenser des sous pour quelque chose qui n'aurait pas fonctionné.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------

On parle beaucoup de Nvidia mais assez peu de ATI.

Y a il une raison particuliaire et sont elles compatibles autant que sont les Nvidia pour les Mac Pro?

Je demande cela car je viens de voir les caracteristiques de la Radeon 7870. Elle me semble honnete vis a vis de son prix et surtout elle apporte un port mini display port (version 1.2) ce qui, pour brancher mon cinema display serai un jeu d'enfant (pas d'adaptateurs). 

Donnez moi vos avis.

Pour repondre a ma précedente question sur le PCIe 3.0 vis a vis du PCIe 2.0 j'ai trouvé une comparaison : http://www.overclock.net/t/1188376/hardwarecanucks-hd-7970-pci-e-3-0-vs-pci-e-2-0-comparison

Visiblement la carte ne serait pas trop bridée. 

Si vous avez des avis là encore ?

Merci.


----------



## MarcMame (3 Mars 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à savoir si il est possible de brancher ses deux connecteurs pour l'alimenter (pas de soucis avec le 6-pin mais je ne sais pas pour le 8-pin).


Il existe des adaptateurs 6-pin/8-Pin. On en trouve sur eBay.


----------



## ashurao (3 Mars 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Ok je comprends pourquoi tous les gens ayant des Mac Pro optent pour une GTX 570 (219W) elle passe limite limite
> 
> Pour la GT640 que vous avez installé elle doit etre bridée par la limitation au PCIe 2.0?
> 
> ...



Je suis aussi en PCI Express 2.0. Mais c'est grâce aux drivers téléchargé sur le site de Nvidia. sinon, les cartes PC qui n'ont pas d'EFI compatible mac sont bloqués en PCI Express 1.0

Concernant les cartes AMD, elles ne m'intéressent pas car elles ne sont pas compatible CUDA. Les cartes de la série 7XXX ne sont pour l'instant pas compatible avec mac OS, mais les choses devraient changer avec OS 10.8.3


----------



## Pelipa (5 Mars 2013)

A l'avenir je vous demanderai comment installer les pilotes graphique sous Mac en passant par le site d'Nvidia (il me semblais que tous les pilotes étaient faits pour Windows).

Je reviendrais également vers vous à la sortie de Mac OS X 10.8.3 (si eventuellement les cartes ATI deviendraient compatibles).

Quoi qu'il en soit merci pour tous vos conseils.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Pelipa (5 Mars 2013)

Bonne nouvelle!

Il n'aura pas fallu attendre longtemps pour voir une ATI compatible apparaitre  :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259067/mac-pro-sapphire-presente-une-radeon-hd-7950-mac-edition

Plus qu'a voir la compatibilité de la carte avec les versions des MP. 

Et de plus elle n'est pas trop trop chere (345)!


----------



## MarcMame (5 Mars 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> A l'avenir je vous demanderai comment installer les pilotes graphique sous Mac en passant par le site d'Nvidia (il me semblais que tous les pilotes étaient faits pour Windows).


Exception faite du support de CUDA et des cartes Quadro, il me semble que c'est le cas. 
On ne fait que rendre une carte compatible avec MacOS X en flashant son BIOS et c'est tout. Le reste est directement pris en charge par les pilotes intégrés au système.


----------



## ashurao (6 Mars 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> A l'avenir je vous demanderai comment installer les pilotes graphique sous Mac en passant par le site d'Nvidia (il me semblais que tous les pilotes étaient faits pour Windows).
> 
> Je reviendrais également vers vous à la sortie de Mac OS X 10.8.3 (si eventuellement les cartes ATI deviendraient compatibles).
> 
> ...



Pour les pilotes, c'est là qu'il faut les télécharger:

http://www.nvidia.fr/object/macosx-304.00.05f02-driver-fr.html


----------



## bluesilence (19 Décembre 2013)

Petite question:

"les carte PC donc non EFI sont bridée en PCI Exp 1.0"

Ok mais uniquement sous macos?

car sous windows avec bootcamp c'est bien en 2.0? La j'ai une gtx680 PC qui marche très bien mais j'ai le choix de garder ou pas une HD7950 avec l'EFI qui est un peu en dessous niveau perf dans les benchs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

Ah tiens par contre j'ai un souci : j'ai mis la HF7950 au lieu de la GTX 680 et maintenant sous windows j'ai plus d'images du tout. Je pense que c'est parcequ'il faut mettre les drivers catalyst?

Mais normalement on peut botter en mode dégradé non? juste pour installer les drivers et redémarrer?


----------



## bluesilence (21 Décembre 2013)

probleme résolu c'était une carte pci express qui n'était pas appréciée de windows.


----------



## laurent thoraval (9 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche une carte graphique pour mac pro 4.1 Early 2009 RAM 16 Go, 2 x 2,26 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon, GT120 512Mo, OS 10.10.2 , logiciels Archicad 18, Photoshop, artlantis.
En fin d'année 2014 les mac pro tournait très bien en OS 10.6 avec Archicad 13, mais après être passé en 10.10.2 ça rame énormément.
est qu'une GTX 570 (visible ici: http://www.plusmacmoinscher.eu/12-mac-pro) pourrait nous aider, ou il y t'il des cartes plus adaptées ?

en vous remerciant par avance.
Cordialement, 
Laurent Thoraval


----------



## akafrk (11 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir, Laurent,
cet après-midi j’ai monté une Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom 4Gb dans un MacPro 2009 qui tourne sous 10.10.2 !

Avec le dernier Web Driver de Nvidia, ça fonctionne à merveille, plus besoin d’une carte au firmwear Mac !
Pour quasiment le même prix que ton lien (320€), j’ai une carte beaucoup plus puissante et surtout ultra silencieuse !

La seule chose, c’est que tu n’as pas de barre de progression avec la pomme au démarrage du Mac, l’écran s’allume seulement au moment du log utilisateur, mais c’est bien moins important que de la puissance pour l’OpenGL utile à Artlantis ou des coeurs de calcul CUDA utile à la suite Adobe 

GTX 570: 480 coeurs de calcul CUDA
GTX 970: 1664 coeurs de calcul CUDA


----------

